# Spiele + Linux ? Geht das gut ?



## Amlug_celebren (28. Juni 2008)

Also, als relativer Windoof benutzer wollte ich mal einfach fragen,
weil ich Linux eigentlich bevorzugen würde, da es *hardwarenäher* ist, wie es mit Spielen + Linux aussieht?


----------



## redfalcon (28. Juni 2008)

Schlechter als unter Windows. Wenn du nicht bereit bist, etwas Zeit reinzustecken, vergiss es. Vieles läuft zwar (siehe Wine AppDB - Wine Application Database), allerdings gehört immer etwas Arbeit dazu. Und besser (im Sinne dass du plötzlich 100 FPS mehr hast), ist es nicht.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (28. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand erfahrungen damit, wie kompliziert ist das?
Wieviel schneller gehts? Also so 1% oder 5% ab 10% wäre es ja nicht schlecht, oder? Steht der Aufwand in relation? ATI oder Nvidia besser?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juni 2008)

Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrungen damit, wie kompliziert ist das?
> Wieviel schneller gehts? Also so 1% oder 5% ab 10% wäre es ja nicht schlecht, oder? Steht der Aufwand in relation? ATI oder Nvidia besser?
> Fragen über Fragen...


 es geht nicht schneller, eher im gegenteil. das kommt dadurch, dass wine einen komplettet dx umgebung wie sie in windows vorhanden ist simulieren muss und das kostet unheimlich leistung.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Juni 2008)

Zum spielen brauchst du DirectX von Microsoft in den meisten Fällen. Das geht unter Linux nur garnicht oder mit wine. Einige OpenGL spiele wie z.B. Doom3 laufen nativ unter Linux, haben dort aber weniger fps als unter Windows, die Leistung der Linux-Grakatreiber von Nvidia und ATI ist also sub-par.
Mein Tipp: Nimm Linux zum Arbeiten und pack dir zum Spielen ein Windows drauf. Hat den Vorteil dass das Windows nicht so zugemüllt wird, weil es dann nicht dein Haupt-OS ist.


----------



## push@max (28. Juni 2008)

Unter Linux spiele ich nur kleine Freeware Games, für große normale Spiele muss Windows herhalten...ich hab auch von Linux-Portierungen gehört, allerdings kann ich zur Spielbarkeit nichts sagen.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (28. Juni 2008)

Schade, nunja, damit bleibe ich bei Windoof, weil wir das auch für die Schule brauhen, also Powerpoint z.b., und nunja, openoffice ist da leider nicht soo gut, wenn auch wenigstens kosenlos!
Ständig wechseln zwischen den Betriebsystemen wäre mir auch zu dumm.
Nunja, dank aber für die Hilfe!


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Juli 2008)

Einige Spiele laufen unter Linux deutlich schneller, ich nenne Quake4. Das ist auf einem AMD XP 1700+, 768MiB Ram, 9500 pro flüssig spielbar auf mittleren Einstellungen, also einem System, das unterhalb(!) der Minimalanforderungen auf dem Karton liegt. UT2004 ist auch ein Stück schneller, allerdings laufen hier nicht alle Effekte. Daher ist der Vergleich eher schwer.
Es gibt sogar Spiele, die trotz Wrapping über Wine schneller laufen. (Windows-Anwendungen laufen ja nicht direkt, dafür gibt es halt diese "Schnittstelle" als "Übersetzer".) Aber das hängt stark vom Spiel ab.
Generell ist zu sagen, dass nunmal die meisten Spiele für Windows optimiert werden und dort forlglich auch schneller laufen. Linux ist zwar an sich schneller, aber gegen die Optimierung kommt es nicht immer an.
Die Auswahl an Spielen ist auf jeden Fall viel geringer, denn Wine läuft nicht mit jedem Programm. Linux für Spiele zu installieren ist eher selten und kann nur bei alter Hardware viel bringen. Linux lässt sich halt viel besser optimieren. Vor allem OpenGL-Spiele (auch solche für Windows über Wine) können profitieren, müssen aber nicht.


----------

